# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Hz. Adem Ve Eşinin, Cennetten Kovulması Konusu....

## halukgta

Bu makalemde, sizleri üzerinde düşünmeye davet etmek istediğim konu, HZ. ÂDEM VE EŞİNİN CENNETTEN KOVULMASI KONUSU ÜZERİNE OLACAKTIR. İlginçtir, bizlere Hz. Âdem ve eşinin cennetten kovulmasına sebep olan, Âdem in eşi olduğu anlatılır. Onun içinde FIKIH inancının öğretisinde, kadın aşağılanır ve adeta şeytanla eş tutulur. Bu bilgiler gerçekten doğrumudur? Asla doğru değildir, bu inanç Kuran a iftiradır.

Önce şunu söylemek isterim. KURAN DA ÂDEM İSMİ ÇOKÇA GEÇER, AMA EŞİ OLARAK HAVVA İSMİ ASLA GEÇMEZ, Âdemin eşi olarak bahsedilir Kuran da. Hz. Âdemin eşi, isim olarak, Havva anamız olduğu konusunda, bizlere anlatılan rivayetlerin tamamı, günümüzde tahrif edilmiş ve bizlerin sorumlu olmadığı, Yahudilerin ellerinde bulunan ve adına Tevrat dedikleri kitapta geçer. Allah ın indirdiği Tevrat a elbette inanıyoruz, ama tahrif edilmiş, Kuran da bahsedilmeyen, doğruluğundan emin olmadığımız, batıl ve yanlış bilgilerle karıştırılmış olana, asla inanmamız mümkün değil. Çünkü Allah bizleri, Kuran dan sorumlu tutacağına, açıkça hükmetmiştir.

Hz. Âdemin ve eşinin, Kuran da anlatılan, şeytan ın sözlerine inanıp, yasaklı ağacın meyvesinden yemesi ve cennetten kovulması konusu üzerinde birlikte düşünelim. Allah geleceği bildiği halde, Hz. Âdemin ve eşinin bu yasağa, nefsinin esiri olarak uymayacağını ve günaha gireceğini bilmiyor olabilir mi? Elbette mümkün değil, biliyordu. Demek ki Allah özellikle buna engel olmayıp, olayların yaşanmasına izin verdiği anlaşılıyor. Çünkü Allah çok affedicidir, bağışlayıcıdır, istese affedebilirdi. Affetmeyip cennetten kovduysa ceza verdiyse, bu kısadan bizler nasıl bir kıssadan hisse çıkarmalıyız, asıl ona bakmalıyız. BU OLAY, İNSANLIĞIN BU DÜNYADA YARATILIŞINA, BANA GÖRE DİKKAT ÇEKİCİ VE DÜŞÜNDÜRÜCÜ BİR ÖRNEKTİR.

Rabbimiz yarattığı insanların, çok önemli özelliğini anlatıyor ve bizleri uyardığını, dikkatimizi çektiğini, bu kıssadan öğreniyoruz. Çünkü Allah ne diyordu? SİZLERİ BU DÜNYADA, KİMLERİN DAHA GÜZEL İŞLER YAPIP YAPAMAYACAĞINI GÖRMEK, YANİ İMTİHAN İÇİN YARATTIM DİYORDU. TABİ İBLİSİNDE İMTİHANIMIZDA, NE DERECE ÖNEMLİ OLDUĞUNU, BU ÖRNEK KISSADAN DAHA İYİ ANLIYORUZ. İşte yaratılışımızın asıl amacı bu. ÂDEM VE EŞİNİN, BİR NEDENLE İNSANLIĞIN BAŞLANGICI OLMASI,( olayların gerçek amacını yalnız Allah bilir) Bu şekilde bizlere, dikkat çekici bir örnekle anlatılıyor. 

Yanlış bir inancımıza, önce açıklık getirmek istiyorum. İblis/şeytan, Hz. Âdem in eşini kandırdığı için, cennetten kovulmadılar. Her ikisi de iblisin yalanına, vesvesesine kandılar ve bulundukları cennet bahçesinden çıkartıldılar. BU YANLIŞ BİLGİLER, YAHUDİ İNANÇLARINDAN BİZLERE GEÇMİŞTİR, bunu da hatırlatmak isterim. Bakın bu konuda Kuran ne diyor.

Araf 19: Ey Âdem! SEN VE EŞİN cennette kalın. Dilediğiniz yerden yiyin. FAKAT ŞU AĞACA YAKLAŞMAYIN. Yoksa zalimlerden olursunuz. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 20: Derken şeytan, kendilerinden gizlenmiş olan avret yerlerini onlara açmak için kendilerine vesvese verdi ve dedi ki: RABBİNİZ SİZE BU AĞACI ANCAK, MELEK OLMAYASINIZ, YA DA (CENNETTE) EBEDÎ KALACAKLARDAN OLMAYASINIZ DİYE YASAKLADI. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 21: Şüphesiz ben size öğüt verenlerdenim diye de onlara yemin etti. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 22: BU SURETLE ONLARI KANDIRARAK YASAĞA SÜRÜKLEDİ. AĞAÇTAN TATTIKLARINDA KENDİLERİNE AVRET YERLERİ GÖRÜNDÜ. DERHAL ÜZERLERİNİ CENNET YAPRAKLARIYLA ÖRTMEYE BAŞLADILAR. Rableri onlara, Ben size bu ağacı yasaklamadım mı? Şeytan size apaçık bir düşmandır, demedim mi? diye seslendi. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 23: Dediler ki: RABBİMİZ! BİZ KENDİMİZE ZULÜM ETTİK. Eğer bizi bağışlamaz ve bize acımazsan mutlaka ziyan edenlerden oluruz. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 2425: Allah, dedi ki: BİRBİRİNİZİN DÜŞMANI OLARAK İNİN(oradan). Size yeryüzünde bir zamana kadar yerleşme ve yararlanma vardır. Allah, dedi ki: ORADA YAŞAYACAKSINIZ, ORADA ÖLECEKSİNİZ VE ORADAN (MAHŞERE) ÇIKARILACAKSINIZ.(Diyanet meali)

Ne dersiniz, siz bu ayetlerden, yalnız Hz. Âdemin eşinin mi sorumlu olduğunu anladınız, yoksa her ikisinin de bu yanlışı yaptığını ve Allah ın uyarısına uymadığını mı anladınız? Çok açıktır ki, Allah ın uyarısına uymayan, hem Hz. Âdem, hem de eşi. Ama bugün İslam topluluğunun neredeyse büyük çoğunluğu, Hz. Âdemin eşinin, Hz. Âdem i kandırdığına inanır. YANİ İNANÇLARIMIZ NE YAZIK Kİ, YAHUDİLEŞTİRİLMİŞ, AMA BUNUN FARKINDA BİLE DEĞİLİZ. İLGİNÇTİR, YAHUDİ İNANÇLARI, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN ADI KULLANILARAK, ONUN HADİSLERİ/SÖZLERİ DİYE DİNE SOKULMAYA ÇALIŞILMIŞTIR.

Sizce Hz. Âdem ve eşi nereden indirildi? Cennet neredeydi? Çünkü ayette, birbirinize düşman olarak inin ya da çıkın oradan diyor. Bu konuda birçok şey anlatılıyor, nereden indirildiği konusunda. Ben söylenenlerle sizin kafanızı karıştırmak istemiyorum. Allah ın Kuran da, açıkladıkları bilgiler doğrultusunda konuyu anlamak ve konuşmak, bizleri daha doğruya ulaştıracağına inanıyorum. 

Hz. Âdem ve eşinin nereden indirildiğinden çok, nasıl ve nerede yaratıldığı ve daha sonra hesabın görülmesi için, nerede tekrar canlandırılacağımız önemli. Âdem ve eşinin, cennet bahçesi, yani eşi benzeri olmayan bir mekândan çıkartıldıkları anlaşılıyor. Hatırlayınız Cebrail in Peygamberimize vahiy getirdiğini anlattığı Necm 13. ayette, YEMİN OLSUN Kİ ONU BİR BAŞKA İNİŞTE DE GÖRMÜŞTÜ. Diye geçer. Cebrail nereden iniyor olabilir, herhalde gökyüzünden olmasa gerek. Allah cenneti tarif ederken, bizlerin bu dünyada çok hoşumuza giden, hatta hayallerimizi süsleyen sözlerle anlatır ve derki; ALLAH ONLARI, ALTLARINDAN IRMAKLAR AKAN CENNETLERLE MÜKÂFATLANDIRMIŞTIR. Bizler yaşadığımız dünyada, böyle benzeri bir yere gelince, çok mutlu oluruz ve adeta ayrılmak istemeyiz. Cennet gibi yer deriz, hiç cenneti görmediğimiz halde.

Bakara 34. ayette Allah meleklere, Âdem e secde edin dediğinde, iblis hariç melekler secde etmişti hatırlayınız. Tam bu esnada sizlerin düşünmesini istediğim bir konu var. Hz. Âdem cennetteyken, topraktan, balçıktan yaratılmamış mıydı? Yaratılmıştı. Çünkü iblis ben ateşten yaratıldım, Âdem ise çamurdan yaratıldı, ben ondan üstünüm demişti ve secde etmemişti. Bu durumda Etten, kemikten oluşan Hz. Âdemin, cennette olduğu zamanda bizler gibiydi. Bu durumda farklı bir âlemde, mekânda olması mümkün mü sizce? Çok özel bir yerden/cennetten çıkartıldıkları belli, bu belirtilmiş. 

Araf 24 ve 25. ayette Allah, İNDİRDİĞİ YERDE YAŞAYACAKLARINI, BURADA ÖLECEKLERİNİ VE ÇOK İLGİNÇTİR, BURADA DİRİLTİLEREK, MAHŞER GÜNÜ HESABA ÇEKİLECEĞİMİZİ SÖYLÜYOR AYETTE. Tabi bu dünyada, hesap görüldükten sonrada, Allah ın özellikle hazırladığı cennet ve cehenneme, farklı bir âleme göndereceğine dair bir bilgi yok. BU DURUMDA HER ŞEY BU DÜNYADA GERÇEKLEŞECEK DİYEBİLİR MİYİZ? Doğrusunu Allah bilir. 

Dikkat çekici olan bilgi ise, Hz. Âdem ve eşinin yasaklı meyveden yediklerinde, cinsel bölgelerinin göründüğü bilgisidir. Demek ki normalde görünmez bir durumdalar ki, bunu söylüyor. TIPKI BUGÜN, MELEKLERİN VE CİNLERİN ARAMIZDAKİ DURUMU GİBİ. Bizler günümüzde Allah ve meleklerinden bahsederken, onların gökyüzünde olduğunu düşünürüz. Peki, bu bilgiyi bize Kuran mı verdi? Elbette hayır. Hatırlayınız, her birimizin yanında, iki meleğin her zaman bizimle beraber olduğunu ve yaptıklarımızı kaydettiğini söyler Kuran. Bu durumda onların başka bir âlemde olduklarını düşünmemiz, ne kadar doğru olur? HATTA CİNLER ÂLEMİNİN DE, BU DÜNYADA YAŞADIĞINI VE ARAMIZDA BİR ENGEL OLDUĞUNU, BİZİM ONLARI GÖREMEDİĞİMİZİ SÖYLEYEN, YİNE KURAN DEĞİL Mİ?

Bildiğiniz gibi Hz. Âdemin ve eşinin topraktan, balçıktan bu dünyada yaratıldığı çok açık bir şekilde anlatılır Kuran da. İblisinde bu dünyada olduğunu Kuran dan biliyoruz. Bizlere her an vesvese vererek aldatarak, tuzaklar kuracağı bilgisi de var Kuran da. Araf suresi 25. ayette ne diyordu tekrar hatırlayalım. 

Allah, dedi ki: ORADA YAŞAYACAKSINIZ, ORADA ÖLECEKSİNİZ VE ORADAN (MAHŞERE) ÇIKARILACAKSINIZ.(Diyanet meali)

NE DERSİNİZ, SİZCE HER ŞEY BU DÜNYADA GERÇEKLEŞECEK, HESAP BU DÜNYADA GÖRÜLECEK, DEMİYOR MU ALLAH? Cenneti ve cehennemide, bu dünyanın dışında aramamız sizce doğrumu? Ben Allah ın ayetlerinden anladıklarımı yazdım, doğrusunu Rabbim bilir. Yanlışlarımdan dolayı, Rabbimin affına sığınırım.

Saygılarımla

Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

